# Help! Im new here



## 16285 (Dec 1, 2005)

Hi Everyone!I just stumbled across this site and i'm soo glad i did! I have just turned 20 and have been diagnosed with IBS. I've had it for three years now and never really knew what it was. I've just finished a year of study..but it was extremely hard to get through. At the beginning of second semester I had to resort to sitting at the back of the class because my stomach would rumble so badly and i didn't want anyone to hear it. Everyone would ask me why i was sitting there, and it was so horrible to have to answer them each time. In the end I just had to tell them that I get panic attacks and I needed space. I didnt want to tell hundreds of people what was wrong with me! I really thought I was alone until i found this site!! I have tried medication after medication, but nothing seems to work for me...I'm so glad that there are other people here i can talk to.


----------



## 20468 (Nov 19, 2005)

Hi 31GIRL! Welcome aboard our forum. I'm new too, so far... seems like everyone is very friendly! We all understand eachother and can relate to eachothers experiences which makes it easier for us to be open about it. Lets face it, in the real world not everyone can be as understanding so it's nice to have a support group here for us. You sound like me! I'm 21 and had it for 3 years myself. I haven't found a medication that's helped me either -- I've adapted to changing my eating habits and that's helped me quite drastically.Anyways, just thought I'd welcome you! Whenever you need to vent... we're here for you!







~*LoRie*~


----------



## 16285 (Dec 1, 2005)

Hi Lorie!Thanks so much for replying! It certainly is great to know there are other people i can relate to! I'm just about to start a diet that my doctor recommended, so hopefully that will work! Im glad to hear that it is helping you!Thanks again for your message! Talk to you soon.Erynne


----------



## 18204 (Oct 10, 2005)

Hi Erynne and Lorie and welcome,I have had IBS-D for almost 20 years now and just recently I started Mike's Audio Program 100 and it is working great for me and I am only half way through it. It is a hypnotheropy program that is made for IBS sufferers. You can find more information on it in the CBT and Hypnotheropy Forum.Robby


----------



## 20468 (Nov 19, 2005)

Hey Robby,That's great it's helped you! How has it helped you if you don't mind me asking? I'll be honest, when it comes to hypnosis I'm probably the mother of all skeptics out there but if it worked for you... well, I guess there is hope in it!I'll try it when Erynne does!







~*LoRie*~


----------



## 18204 (Oct 10, 2005)

Hi Lorie,I don't mind you asking, thats why we are all here.First, this program is nothing like you would see on a stage, your not going to go running around your house acting like a chicken.I am only on day 46 of the 100 day program and my depression is gone, my anxiety is no longer controling me and my diarrhea has began to improve, no longer as urgent, explosive or as frequent. Compared to the way I felt 46 days ago I feel like a million bucks. When I started the program it happened to be at a time when I had stopped taking ANOTHER drug because it did not help me. So, right now I am not taking any drugs or supplements or anything else and I have not changed my diet. For some people like myself I starting seeing results quickly, others have had to go through the entire program 2 or 3 times to get results and there is one person here who said that they did not see significant results but still listens to the cds for relaxation.here is a link to Mikes website http://www.ibsaudioprogram100.com/index.html You should also look into the "Cognitive Behavioral Therapy and Hypnotherapy" forum, there is a lot of good information there and cookies4matilyn can help you with any questions you may have.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Hi there, I agree with robby- try the hypno program...its the single most useful thing i ever did! I have a few threads on it that i will bump for you. xx


----------



## 16285 (Dec 1, 2005)

I must say, i am a bit apprehensive when it comes to things like that too, but I'm totally up for giving it a go! Thanks for recommending it Robby!Hey Lorie..we should start it at the same time! hehehe


----------



## 18204 (Oct 10, 2005)

Hi 31Girl, I think you and Lorie could see great results since you have not had this problem all that long. I have suffered for almost as long as you have been alive and now I have trouble remembering what it was like to be "normal".I hate to see the young people in this forum suffering from IBS. And it makes me so sad when I read another post about someone dropping out of school because of it, there IBS has now changed there entire future. You should not delay in doing anything you can to get control over it. Be it, hypnotheropy, meds, supplements, diet changes or any combination of these, just do something and do it NOW.Here's to your future.RobbyP.S. One job I had pre-IBS was driving tractor-trailer trucks all over the country, Now (2 weeks ago) it takes me 20 minutes to prepare to go to a store less than a mile away.


----------



## 20468 (Nov 19, 2005)

You know what... why not?! I really have nothing to lose and we have 2 recommendations. Tell me when you wanna start it Erynne! Is there a specific site we have to go to Robby?? Did you ever get those threads Nikki?? Lookin forward to hearing from ya'lls! ~*LoRie*~


----------



## 19492 (Dec 4, 2005)

Hi there 31GirlI've also just turned 20 and have been diagnosed with IBS for a year since starting Uni. I've just found this website too. Thanks for helping me realise I'm not alone.


----------



## 16285 (Dec 1, 2005)

Hey Saz!You certainly arent' alone! I thought i was too, until i came here. It's so good to have other people to talk to. Do you find it hard being at uni and having IBS? That's probably the hardest thing for me, because I'm studying.Hey Lorie...we should look into it and find out how we can start it! Anything is worth a try like you said! heheErynne


----------



## 18204 (Oct 10, 2005)

Hi folks, if you would like more than 2 recommendations check out this thread. http://ibsgroup.org/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/43110261/m/471103451And if you want to give it a shot go to: http://www.ibsaudioprogram100.com/index.html


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Everyone ~Thanks Robby and Nikki for the encouraging words here...Below are some other links for you to take a look at regarding the hypnotherapy program. The developer of the program, Mike Mahoney, is in England and has worked with many young people with IBS - one girl was out of school for two years with IBS, and Mike worked with her and she went back with no more problems.The great thing is that the program works very well with young people, and, like Robby, I wish I had it when I first knew I had IBS, and did it first! I have had IBS since 1983, was diagnosed in 1988, and didn't find out about the hypno until 2000 - after taking every med there was!It isn't a cure, but for very many people it has provided a new lease on life, and is certainly worth a try.If any of you have specific questions, let me know. I work closely with Mike as a result of his helping me, and would be happy to help if I can!Read over the forum/links below for more encouragement!Another great thing is that along with the purchase of the program, Mike or one of his staff can personally help you if you get into a rough spot... and also the program is easy to listen to when at uni!All the best to you... feel free to ask away if you need!


----------



## 19492 (Dec 4, 2005)

Hi Erynne,Yeah being at uni with IBS sucks, especially since I want to go out in the eveings and thats when it's usually quite bad so I'm always making a note of where the nearest toilet is and wearing loose clothes! and the stress of deadlines makes it worse. Does anyone else have panic attacks? I'm finding it really scary going out at all at the moment because its so bad right now and I've got loads of rehearsals for a carol service coming up! any tips to staying calm? The anxiety makes things so much worse.Saz


----------



## 20468 (Nov 19, 2005)

Hi Saz,How does wearing loose clothes help? Usually when I'm feeling anxious about something I drink lots of water. For some reason, it puts me at ease.~*LoRie*~


----------



## 19492 (Dec 4, 2005)

Hi Lorie,Well if I'm all bloated, I feel so much better covering up and loose clothes are so much more comfortable! I'll definitely try the whole water thing thanks for that. Managed to get to practice last night without any problems! YAY! Saz


----------



## 20468 (Nov 19, 2005)

Hi again Saz,So?? Have you had the opportunity to try out the "water thing" yet? That's good you successfully managed your practice without any problems! HOORAY!!







Hopefully that'll be my case when I get my hair done next week! I'm kinda nervous for it... but I should be able to pull through if I stick to my water routine. The worst case scenario would be me wandering the mall with foils in my hair looking for a bathroom. What a sight that would be! I also have a dentist appointment Friday morning but I handle those rather smoothly for the adrenaline of them striking a nerve in my teeth usually takes over my anxiety -- it's just those waiting rooms I hate!Wish me luck!~*LoRie*~


----------



## 16285 (Dec 1, 2005)

Hey Lorie!!All the best for next week! I'll be thinking of you! hehe I know what it's like. I'm sure you will be fine...and the water thing really helps me too. Anyway, let me know how it goes!Erynne


----------



## 19492 (Dec 4, 2005)

Hi Lorie and Erynne,Well I'm off out tonight for a Christmas Party (luckily we were told to eat before hand!) so I shouldn't be too bad! But I am definitely going to try the water thing. These last few weeks have been ibs hell but hopefully once I finish my last essay this semester I can relax at home over Christmas, destress and get a bit more back to normal (hmm normal, what is that like???) lol







, I'm actually seeing the doc tomoz cos its so bad. I was diagnosed and sent out the door in 5mins last year and had to find all the info myself. I don't think they really took me seriously because I don't have the pain- very lucky! just the other rubbish! But I'll give them the benefit of the doubt tomoz cos I'm desperate! Wouldn't a cure be fantastic? You got any remedies that may help? I just grin and bear it, only ever had peppermint capsules!I'll let you know if the water helps! Normally I'm ok as soon as I get to a place, its the nerves before hand that keep me on the toliet! All the best for Friday Lorie,It's nearly Christmas- YAY!Sazx


----------



## 20468 (Nov 19, 2005)

Thanks soooo much Erynne and Saz! It's comforting knowing I have you guys for support. I'll definitly let you know how it went!







~*LoRie*~


----------



## 22128 (Jul 28, 2005)

> quote:Originally posted by 31GIRL:Hi Lorie!Thanks so much for replying! It certainly is great to know there are other people i can relate to! I'm just about to start a diet that my doctor recommended, so hopefully that will work! Im glad to hear that it is helping you!Thanks again for your message! Talk to you soon.Erynne


I'm curouis what diet your doctor recomended. I just started specific carb, it's realy strict but if it works I could care less. Heres a link that gives the jist of it.http://www.breakingtheviciouscycle.info/


----------



## 16285 (Dec 1, 2005)

Hey Bambozelment,My doctor actually wrote up a diet for me to try. So far, I have only been on it for a couple of weeks, so it's hard to tell if it's having any effect or not. Basically, it's alot of bran and things for breakfast, salad and chicken or fish for lunch and again fish or chicken for dinner with vegetables. It's very basic...but I'm just giving it a try to see if it helps! Thanks for the link!Erynne


----------



## 20468 (Nov 19, 2005)

hello!I havent written here in a while! My hair and dentist appointment went fine and dandy (no cavities!







). I've actually had a pretty rough week when it comes to stressful events due to Christmas but somehow I pulled through them. I don't want to speak too soon though for the month's only halfway over. Besides from that, how is everyone doing?~*LoRie*~


----------



## 16285 (Dec 1, 2005)

Hey Lorie!I'm glad your appointments went well. I was thinking of you! Can't believe it's almost Christmas, December will be over before we know it. I'm sure you'll make it through the rest of the month just fine!I'm moving to New Zealand in January to study for a year, so I'm starting to get really scared! I hope I'll be able to handle having IBS over there. Sometimes it's so hard without your family there to support you! Anyway, If i don't speak to you before Christmas, hope you have a wonderful time!Merry Christmas everyone!Erynne


----------



## 20468 (Nov 19, 2005)

WOW!! Moving to New Zealand?! That's pretty independent of you! I wish I could be like that. It'd be like starting a fresh life in a new world. It might be hard with your family not being around but they're still there for you when you need them. I'm sure you'll manage just fine!In case you read this after Christmas hope you had a Merry one! Good luck with your future moving (I heard New Zealand is a pretty country).~*LoRie*~


----------

